
WikiLeaks reveals CIA's Imperial: a set of malware targeting OS X Linux FreeBSD - tgragnato
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#Imperial
======
peatmoss
For some reason I found the "platform support" section amusing
([https://wikileaks.org/vault7/document/Aeris-
UsersGuide/](https://wikileaks.org/vault7/document/Aeris-UsersGuide/)):

    
    
      PLATFORM SUPPORT
      
      Debian Linux 7 (i386)
      Debian Linux 7 (amd64)
      Debian Linux 7 (ARM)
      Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 (i386)
      Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 (amd64)
      Solaris 11 (i386)
      Solaris 11 (SPARC)
      FreeBSD 8 (i386)
      FreeBSD 8 (amd64)
      CentOS 5.3 (i386)
      CentOS 5.7 (i386)
    

Even the CIA has a hard time supporting all the different distributions and
versions of Linux/BSD/Solaris! I'm going to go out on a limb and guess this
isn't an exhaustive list, but still somewhat funny.

